# LED Monitor Flackert



## yeah (22. Januar 2012)

Moin,

mein Acer S240HL flackert, besonders gut sichtbar bei Dunklen Farben. (Vor allem bei Steam in der Bibliothek sieht man es im Vollbildmodus unten rechts am Bildschirmrand sehr gut sichtbar)

Meine Hardware: 
i5 2500K (kein OC)
8GB Ram
GTX 560Ti OC von Gigabyte 

Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand.
Der Rechner läuft nur mit einem 500W Netzteil - ist das vielleicht zu wenig? 
Außerdem ist der Bildschirm via VGA verbunden - kann es daran liegen?
Oder ist der Bildschirm einfach defekt?
Was meint ihr?

Tipps wären cool, möchte nicht das Netzteil austauschen um dann festzustellen das es daran nicht lag


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Januar 2012)

yeah schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Bildschirm via VGA verbunden - kann es daran liegen?


 
Zu 99,9 % ---> JA


----------



## yeah (22. Januar 2012)

Danke!  Das Beruhigt.....aber wie kommt das?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Januar 2012)

Aktuelle Grafikkarten haben eine extrem schlechte analoge Signalqualität -vor allem bei hohen Auflösungen. 
Da aber eigentlich sowieso fast KEINER mehr seine teure Grafikkarte analog an seinen teuren Monitor anschließt macht das auch nicht wirklich was.

Einfach digital anschließen (DVI/HDMI) und gut is


----------



## yeah (22. Januar 2012)

War halt zu bequem mein VGA Kabel in Rente zu schicken, wenn der Monitor noch einen VGA anschluss hat 
Danke dir


----------

